# FREE Toro 824 Power Throw



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not mine. Repeat..Not Mine

Free Toro Snowblower

Price is right. Someone grab this !!!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Indeed! That's a really nice thrower!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

i emailed him last night offering to pick it up early as tonight. he hasn't responded. it's probably long gone and he's probably too lazy to delete the ad.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I sent an email on that one early evening tonight.. it's gotta be gone. I'm looking to use my spare engine and get a back up machine.

I'm gonna have to get faster...!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db130 said:


> i emailed him last night offering to pick it up early as tonight. he hasn't responded. it's probably long gone and he's probably too lazy to delete the ad.


 the ad is still up.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BUT I THINK DETROIT is headed out there as we speak.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> BUT I THINK DETROIT is headed out there as we speak.


'ol Detroit is staying close to home, now if that were a snow hound 25 i would be at his door by now


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> 'ol Detroit is staying close to home, now if that were a snow hound 25 i would be at his door by now


YAH MAN but it is FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> 'ol Detroit is staying close to home, now if that were a snow hound 25 i would be at his door by now


 I've been eyeballin' this snow hound 20...far from free though.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> I've been eyeballin' this snow hound 20...far from free though.


 that thing has a oil bath air filter on it. have not seen that in years.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

that's a power handle with a snow hound attachment, it will take other power handle attachments if you can find them

even though it is free it still isn't worth the drive for me, what if he doesn't hold it until I get there? I was going to get another snowblower but changed my mind. I want a snow hound 25 and I'm leaving room in the garage for it


----------

